

Idea evaluation flowchart for Wannapreneurs/Developers - sang_v
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0NM2r6SdpbcVTdZeFBXbHVIdk0

======
blakgeek
I go through this exercise mentally all the time but is the first time I've
seen codified.

